# Funny winter stories, who's got a good one



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

When I was working f/t at a State Police Headquarter's a LT. was telling me when he was a Sargent he was riding with his partner during a snowy night and his partner fell asleep while riding shotgun and he pulled into a rest stop inches away from the rear of a snow covered semi trailer, he started yelling and screaming we're gonna wreck, we're gonna wreck. His partner woke up and freaked out b/c obviously he thought they were going to eat the back of this trailer, it scared him so bad he shat himself. :laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thats awesome! Good story!

Bossman


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thats some funny stuff right there.




My help told me that he saw a guy just this week with his plow hanging too low.
He shouldn't have been running it on the truck any way. Its been nearly 2 weeks since the last snow 
and no snow in the forecast for the next at least 5 days.
Any way the guy makes a left turn onto a side street with the plow hanging up on the asphalt of the side street. We have some deep aprons so that flash flood water gets channelled good.
Any way the truck comes to an immediate and violent halt with the back tires of the truck coming off the ground about 8''.
He said the driver looked a wee bit dazed and wondering WTF just happened.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

Brian, my Dad and a friend of his did that to another buddy in Florida years ago. Buddy was sleeping in the back seat and they came up behind a tow truck pulling a big rig in reverse, he slammed the steering wheel back and forth real quick and started screaming, buddy woke up in the back seat seen the big grille coming at him and just about died.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

this reminds me of a movie that took place in a ski town in colorado it think...everyone was at the local bar and they took a passed out friend into the parking lot, put him in a car and they spun it around in a circle on the ice yelling... i forget the movie but remember it was pretty funny


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Lugnut;1352544 said:


> this reminds me of a movie that took place in a ski town in colorado it think...everyone was at the local bar and they took a passed out friend into the parking lot, put him in a car and they spun it around in a circle on the ice yelling... i forget the movie but remember it was pretty funny


"Out Cold" was the movie, supposed to take place in Alaska.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Well before I was able to drive, I had a John Deere that had a cab and a snow blower on it. Well somethign went wrong with the engine, so I had my grandpa come pull me home, it was about 1/4 mile, but a lot of it was the main road, it was still in town so the speed limit was 25.
So he tied the tractor up and was gonna pull me home backwards, so as we pull onto the main drag, so I'm facing backwards, and making sure that the wheels dont turn, and he's pulling me the whole 25 mph, lol it felt like 50. So out of the snow I see the city snow plowing coming, and they usually do 35mph on that street to throw it up and over the banks, and he's approaching us fast, and i'm like, oh this won't be good. but all of a sudden my uncle goes faster and swings onto my street, that was quite the adventure lol


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was cleaning up behind our building one warm day as the snow slid off the roof and I had the window open on the truck. I was swinging into the bays on the lean to that covered our lumber and I nicked one of the posts with the cutting edge on the plow. What I didn't know is that I was right at the spot in the roof where there is a trasnsitions into warehouse and there is a 4ft height difference right there where snow builds up and next thing I know I am chest deep in heavy wet snow in the cab of the pick up. I had to dig to get the truck in park and then shovel the truck out. That sucked big time.


----------

